# stocking 75 gal peacock/haps



## LearningLots (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello and Thank You for all info I have gathered here before becoming a member. I am a newb to keeping cichlids but have become a little obsessed during research.  I am interested in setting up a 75g peacock/hap male only tank. I am looking for experienced responses regarding the fish i would like to keep. Shooting for lots of color and long term keeping. Also with least aggression as possible. Here is what I have in mind for stock :

1 benga peacock
1 jacobfreibergi eureka
1 stuartgranti maleri
1 German red
3 OB peacocks

1 Taiwan reef
1 rhodesi
1 mloto likoma island
1 intermedus 
1 electric blue alhi
And thinking maybe 1 fire hap...

I am aware about avoiding the look-a-likes. The photos I used came from online fish stores so I mixed them according to those pics.

I will be providing ample canister filtration. And of course a sand/rock setup with a few plants to break up line of sight. 
Any responses as far as my stocking list goes is greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would expect the benga (baenschi) and the maleri to look alike, depending on the collection point of the maleri. Both yellow peacocks.

The 3 OBs would be considered look alikes.

The German Red and eureka can look alike...both red peacocks.

The rhoadesii is a 12" or 13" fish depending on which one you mean and is too big for a 75G.

What is the scientific name of the fire hap?


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

DJRandsome is correct. The benga and maleri peacock have similar coloring. I would choose one or the other. The fire hap will get too big and aggressive for a 75G. I would probably leave him out. I would chose only 1 OB instead of 3. The c. rhoadessi will also get too big. Other than that the stocking looks fine.


----------



## LearningLots (Jan 28, 2014)

Ahhh okay...looking at my notes now, never did research on his size. All others should be no larger than 7 at adulthood. The pic of the maleri I found he was orange looking. Possible he was still juvenile then I suppose. Bummer about the OB's. I was really hoping to have more than 1. The firehap, I don't have his scientific name recorded. His colors I have listed as orange belly, red tail and head and top blue. However, thinking back..it crossed my mind that he may resemble the Taiwan reef?..but I have him(reef) as having yellow/green body. But if he's too large I will pick another. 
Also, any opinions on the electric blue? I have read in few forums experiences where they become really aggressive toward peacocks when matured? The plan is to add all at once in hopes by maturity they will all tolerate each other well. And by assuring each one has plenty of room to swim/interact. 
Back to the drawing board because it appears I will have couple open spots in stock list. 
Is the 13 too many for the 75? Assuming that 7" is the max for any fish I add. Some say to overstock but I would like to keep it open but don't want to invite unwanted issues?
Thanks for the detailed/prompt responses. Greatly appreciated


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

The electric blues that I had were not that aggressive, they should be fine with peacocks. Any hap/peacock cichlid has the potential to be bullies. It is usually the individuals personality that can make them mean. A peaceful cichlid could get mean and an aggressive cichlid could remain passive, you just have to put them together and see how they react to each other. You may have to rehome a certain individual once you have everyone settled in. An all male tank usually takes a while to find out the best balance. If you have it overstocked, I think 13 should be fine, just do 50-75% water changes a week and you should be fine.


----------



## PiccoloJr (Oct 14, 2013)

I have an Electric Blue in with my Peacocks and he does perfectly fine. He is definitely territorial, but he isn't overly aggressive. Also in my experience OB's are absolute terrors. It can go either way, but all the OB's that I've ever had have been the most aggressive fish in the tank. Like Gverde said&#8230; Just be prepared to rehome problem fish. It really is a balancing act and you can never really tell for sure until you have the fish together.


----------



## LearningLots (Jan 28, 2014)

Okay..I did see somewhere that the OB can get rather aggressive. I think after today's research I have finished my stock list. Decided on 12. Debating on moving my featherfin in as well. 
I want to be setup by April and worried it may become a task to purchase the exact fish I want at the same time. Any recommendations with sites that have good availability on haps/peacocks often? 
If I run into inventory issues I feel I will be forced to add few at a time? Some say its a bad idea to add over time. Any opinions? I want to purchase them as small as possible but ONLY confirmed males.


----------



## PiccoloJr (Oct 14, 2013)

LearningLots said:


> Okay..I did see somewhere that the OB can get rather aggressive. I think after today's research I have finished my stock list. Decided on 12. Debating on moving my featherfin in as well.
> I want to be setup by April and worried it may become a task to purchase the exact fish I want at the same time. Any recommendations with sites that have good availability on haps/peacocks often?
> If I run into inventory issues I feel I will be forced to add few at a time? Some say its a bad idea to add over time. Any opinions? I want to purchase them as small as possible but ONLY confirmed males.


It would be best to add all at once as long as your biological filtration can handle it, but you can add over time as well. You definitely don't want to do one at a time though. If you can at least get 3-5 at a time you should be alright. It'll be tough to find all 12 that you want at one place depending on what they are. It also helps to rearrange the rocks and stuff in the tank when adding new fish.


----------



## Schticky Schnauzer (Aug 2, 2013)

I realize they are not always the same, but if I was to do it over again, I wouldn't have my Eureka. While a beautiful and stunning fish, he is an absolute jerk. Im really considering removing him permanently at this point. Time outs don't work, he just goes right back to evil tank boss the second he goes back in. I definitely wouldn't put him with the German. What did your finished stock list end up looking like?


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Schticky Schnauzer said:


> I realize they are not always the same, but if I was to do it over again, I wouldn't have my Eureka. While a beautiful and stunning fish, he is an absolute jerk. Im really considering removing him permanently at this point. Time outs don't work, he just goes right back to evil tank boss the second he goes back in. I definitely wouldn't put him with the German. What did your finished stock list end up looking like?


The Jacobfreibergi clan (Eureka, Otter Point, Undu Reef (Lemon Jake), Lwanda can be a handful. Had an Otter Point and Lemon Jake kill each other, I thought putting these idiots in a 125 gallon tank will work.

Still have a Eureka Red and Lwanda (in separate tanks)....so far they are model citizens. But no plans on adding any more.


----------



## LearningLots (Jan 28, 2014)

Yea...I'm pretty certain I will have to add over time. Moving things around is often suggested and I will more than likely start with that tactic. 
As far as my stock list, this is what I have:

1 Taiwan reef
1 mloto likoma (or "ivory head" seems to be more readily available under that name) 
1 electric blue
1 intermedius
1 deep water (not sure why I never had him on original list, seems like really cool fish)
1 borleyi

1 OB peacock
1 sunshine/ Benga
1 ngara flame tail
1 zebra obliquiden
1 red top lwanda (I see you have had tough experience with him. But I did eliminate both German and eureka from my original. Maybe I will score an more personable one? )
1 clown peacock---> this one I can't seem to find much info on. It also appears that I've only crossed one seller that has them on inventory list. Livefishdirect I think? So...kinda makes him the toss up fish. I would really like to include him but again, this guy is a no show when it comes to info. 
I did my best as far as their looks to mix them well. And I have not researched all that I can about each fish. But I think I'm at least headed in the right direction. 
Any words regarding this "clown" peacock would be helpful too.
Thanks again for all the replies! You guys have supplied nothing but great information.


----------



## LearningLots (Jan 28, 2014)

Update:

The "clown" peacock, I have found in last 20 minutes to be the same as the ruby red (rubescens)...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

That's plenty of fish for a 75G. I found the borleyi (8" big bulky fish) to be too big in my 75G.


----------



## Schticky Schnauzer (Aug 2, 2013)

My Lwanda is probably my favorite fish in the tank. I read extensively how aggressive they could get, but hes one of the most chill in the tank. Always stays full colored, and bothers none of the other fish.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

How old is your Lwanda ? I have 2, one is a devil but the other one in an angel. Re-homed the devil. So can't really tell as it comes down to personality.


----------



## Schticky Schnauzer (Aug 2, 2013)

chopsteeks said:


> How old is your Lwanda ? I have 2, one is a devil but the other one in an angel. Re-homed the devil. So can't really tell as it comes down to personality.


Age I have no idea of, but he had color when I got him at about 2.5". Hes now close to 5" id say, so still has growing to do.


----------



## LearningLots (Jan 28, 2014)

Okay....well thanks again for everyone's responses. I will try to post some pics when I finally get mine setup. 
As mentioned before, it can be a toss up with how aggressive they become or vice versa based on their personalities. Hopefully I won't run into too many issues. 
Side note: I apologize for mentioning a site on here. Not sure if that's allowed.?? New to forums as well 
Thanks everybody for all your help with my stock ideas!!!


----------

